# Warning Level



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Since the upgrade to the new version of Invision Board, most users should see a warning level meter under their name on their posts. It look like the image below:










Nobody else can see your warning level besides you. Nobody can warn you besides Grosse Gurke, Judazzz, or myself.

Anyone familiar with AIM will know how this works. All users get 4 warnings before they are either restricted or banned.

If your warning level says 0% then obviously you have not been warned so please dont freak out. If by any reason you are warned, you will be contacted by myself, GG, Juda with a reason and desire to discuss the problem.

We have had this warning system in place for a few months and have given out very little warnings, so please, for the most part, just ignore the little meter as it will never effect you.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Phew ! yesterday I was like wtf ? what the heck did I do this time ? I seem to have a knack for being a smart ass occasionally and pissing people off so I was definitely wondering...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont worry Jonas.. you'll get one someday


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

aww ****. I be getting mine soon.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Ha ha ha guys......vewy funneee !!! I have to keep being a good little boy so I dont get banned or somethin' geez I dont know.

which leads me to another question though....why am I the only member I've seen so far that has the little warning thing showing on my posts ? I dont see them on anyone elses.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Um, duh jonas.....read xenons post again...he he I can be so damn dumb at times. (no one can see it but me no one ha ha ha )


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Jonas said:


> why am I the only member I've seen so far that has the little warning thing showing on my posts ? I dont see them on anyone elses.


 Its called privacy.. Ony you would know what your warning level would be. Imagine is everyone saw everyones.. gossip and flaming would be endless.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Jonas said:
> 
> 
> > why am I the only member I've seen so far that has the little warning thing showing on my posts ? I dont see them on anyone elses.
> ...


 that would be great 
i loving making people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jonas said:


> (no one can see it but me no one ha ha ha )


 I can :rasp:











Xenon said:


> just ignore the little meter as it will never effect you.


Im holding you to that mister.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I haven't been able to come to this site in awhile...busy summer...I just seen the warning and came here first...thanks for the explanation.I think it is a good idea.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I can't believe we're still discussing this warning thing.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> I can't believe we're still discussing this warning thing.


 you would if you saw how many morAns didn't notice it in the lounge, portal, and site news...yes, I know it's rediculous but what can ya do









Mark

and as a side note, I love you mike


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

is there a place to look to see exactly what we can and cant do.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

eatfish said:


> is there a place to look to see exactly what we can and cant do.


 Yes the Forum Rules which are located in the upper left part of every page underneath the navigation bar.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i freaked for a second 2


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

spiffy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> eatfish said:
> 
> 
> > is there a place to look to see exactly what we can and cant do.
> ...


 Heres a link for the helpless ones:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?act=boardrules


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

i think this is a good system


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Heres a link for the helpless ones:


 hahaha


----------



## tamiyakingblackfoot (Sep 14, 2003)

personally i think this new system is just another war of kicking people


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tamiyakingblackfoot said:


> personally i think this new system is just another war of kicking people


 Two options available: either this, or immedeate ban...
What do you prefer???

This option at least gives people an opportunity to rethink their actions when they get warned, and/or discuss it with the staff...


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

I suppose I must be one of the "Morons"







that missed the message. I saw this last night for the first time and PM'd Xenon. I think this is a good program. There are a few sites out there where people can really get out of hand. At least here, if you really care and want to be a member, you have the opportunity to correct your bad habits.
Again thanx mike for taking the time to explain it to me.


----------

